# Ligament strength supplements



## T_man (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I have really weak ligaments because I keep damaging the ones in my legs. I never break any bones or tear muscles. I haven't really worked my legs uptil recently in the past 2 months but in the past 7 months I've done some pretty bad damage to my right knee, both ankles and my left groin ligaments which have been damaged since september and I've been out of football(soccer) since then and will be till the end of the season.
Although I haven't been playing, i've tried kicking about every now and again to see if it's getting any better but it hasn't and I think maybe it's a malnourishment of some sort and was wondering if there was any supplements which, not strengthen, but provide ligaments with the right nutrients???
T_man


----------



## egodog48 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have found that Cissus quadrangularis is an amazing supplement for joint issues due to tendons.  Although this was a tendon issue that I had, I could only imagine that it could possibly help with other connective tissue issues, but I have no supporting evidence to show it.  It will also depend on the extent of damage done.  No powder works wonders.


----------



## T_man (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks. I know it won't work wonders but given the time I've been given out of soccer, something that can help me get back even a week sooner will be great! I just want to give my ligaments the most support they can get, see it sort of as taking calcium if you're bones are weak.
I'll look for it at the local health food store


----------



## egodog48 (Mar 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> Thanks. I know it won't work wonders but given the time I've been given out of soccer, something that can help me get back even a week sooner will be great! I just want to give my ligaments the most support they can get, see it sort of as taking calcium if you're bones are weak.
> I'll look for it at the local health food store



Doubt you'll find it at the local store.  Its not quite mainstream yet.  You'll have to order it online.  Most places online will carry it in one form or another.  Best bang for your buck is to buy it bulk and cap it yourself, but you can find it already capped for convenience as well.


----------

